# Nvidia 1070GTX flash bios for more hashrate, possible??



## Larsianer (May 13, 2019)

I have some 1070GTX, and i have read that its possible to get some more hashrate if i can flash the bios, is this a fact?
its not the end of the world if i brick the 1070, i have many of them, but i really would like to know if i can flash the bios


----------



## kastriot (May 13, 2019)

Mining is dead, where you have been living last 6 months?


----------



## Larsianer (May 13, 2019)

i have had really good profits the last months with my miner, its just a different way to mine now, back to my question...is it possible to get more hash with flash (if possible?)


----------



## Xazax (Jun 4, 2019)

Pascal GPU (1000 series and now 2000 series) are BIOs locked and cannot be modified by end-users in any way. Nvidia removed this capability.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 5, 2019)

Kuratorss said:


> This is a stab in the back.


No this is economic Reality 
want a faster Card then Nvidia want you to buy a faster Card ( and not mod any card)
yes its a Shame but Nvidia (and AMD) want your money


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 5, 2019)

kastriot said:


> Mining is dead, where you have been living last 6 months?



It's actually on the rise again, pending recent rises in price.

I don't want to be an ass but...  told you guys.  Get ready.

To OP:  Pascal bioses are signed, unlike AMD hashrate gains via bios flashing, there are few to be had on non-miner nvidia cards.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 5, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> It's actually on the rise again, pending recent rises in price.


awwww ... more out of stock and outrageous pricing for the next gen (and current gen) GPU's ? 

drat, we didn't need that ... can't someone come up with a nice idea, dedicated card chip whatever, to keep miner away from standard GPU's? (not that dedicated mining solution don't exist ... ofc ... but nope ... it's always GPU market that take the hits ... )

oh well, hopefully it will die faster than the previous Crypto bubble 



R-T-B said:


> I don't want to be an ass but...  told you guys.  Get ready.


well no, you are not an ass  



R-T-B said:


> To OP:  Pascal bioses are signed, unlike AMD hashrate gains via bios flashing, there are few to be had on non-miner nvidia cards.


i was about to reply that to the OP ... but he seems away  with only 2 post which are the 2 in this thread ...


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 5, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh well, hopefully it will die faster than the previous Crypto bubble



Personally I hope it dies before we get to stock depletion like last two times.


----------

